# Wacom Intuos4: Wired or wireless?



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I'm going to get a tablet, either the wired or wireless intuos4 (medium). 
Just wanting to get some opinions first. 

I've heard some people having issues with wireless version. But from what I understand it's usually due a saturation of the bluetooth connection. IE: to many devices. Is that correct? I think I'd be good there as I only use a bt mouse right now.

Price wise they are close enough, this is more a question of function. 
Wired: $385 - currently on sale for $340
Wireless: $400 (they might price match to one I found for $370).

Personally I like having a clean looking desk and would prefer the wireless version - but not at the expense of function. I don't really want to spend the extra $30 if the bluetooth doesn't work well. It would be a waste of money if have to use the wire anyways, and if that's the case the wired version put's it in a nicer spot.

Thoughts?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Our 6x11 ver 3 is wired. I also have it on a slide out tray under the desk so you never see the cable anyway.

Generally I just prefer wired versions of most things, less issues with RF interference, batteries, etc.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Anyone with any experience with the bluetooth one?
You, a co-worker, friend, etc..?
Was hoping to order it tomorrow.


----------

